# Head Unit swap for Fender sound package?



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello All!

I have a 2012 Beetle with the upgraded sound package - Fender sub and 8 speakers. Does anyone know of a direct replacement head unit? I saw the new Bremmen units advertised @ ECS, but they say in the description the sound quality may be diminished for people with the fender of other factory subwoofer.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

For anyone interested, I found this link and informative brief on replacing the Fender system (etc.) in the 2012+ Beetle

https://www.crutchfield.com/learn/2012-up-volkswagen-beetle.html


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Otto_2016 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have a 2012 Beetle with the upgraded sound package - Fender sub and 8 speakers. Does anyone know of a direct replacement head unit? I saw the new Bremmen units advertised @ ECS, but they say in the description the sound quality may be diminished for people with the fender of other factory subwoofer.


Really depends on what you would like to add to your car that the OEM headunit doesn't provide. I've used both Ownice, and Joying Android head units without much trouble with both the Dynaudio, and Fender systems. I needed to set the mixer volume to one in the Fender car, but otherwise no issues.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Basically I was wanting to improve the looks over the sat/nav system in my Beetle; that 3" screen is archaic. Also, many new head units support bluetooth screen sharing, no need for the stock nav system or sat radio.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

So, after extensive testing, I would suggest one of two directions:

*Joying Intel SOFIA 8" unit:* (9" and 10" work as well, but I missed the physical buttons, and volume control.) These are obviously not made by VW, but they work great. They support the steering wheel buttons, and center dash to some extent (playing from USB will show "SD Track 145/230" or similar if it can't show the meta data. Units are responsive, and the software is currently under heavy development by Joying and a bunch of XDA Developers. 

Best discussion thread I've found

*Cost*: $270-$310
*Pros*: Everything supported seems to work really well. Play Store support for access to tons of media and GPS apps. Supports Mirrorlink.
*Cons*: Doesn't support CD/DVD, HD Radio. Syrius is limited to the Android App. Fender support currently requires mixer volume be turned down (not a biggie, and hopefully patched soon). If you have OEM backup cam, you need either an adapter, or to replace it with a standard unit.​

*RDC330 model 6RD035187B:* Which is actually made for VW, and are an OEM part. Uses the newer 2016 VW faceplate style, but uses the older Quadlock connector.

Best discussion thread I've found

*Cost*: $220-$240
*Pros*: Everything supported seems to work very well for people. Supports Dynaudio/Fender, as well as CarPlay/Mirrorlink, and bluetooth through the unit.
*Cons*: Doesn't support CD/DVD, Android Auto, HD Radio, or Syrius Satellite Radio. If you have OEM backup cam, you need either an adapter, or to replace it with a standard unit.​


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Eonon or Carjoying are both great options. The Eonon unit has slightly less memory but IS compatible with Fender.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I will check out those suggestions and post results and install pics as I progress 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howie (Feb 6, 2000)

I contacted Joying and they say they don't have a unit that is compatible with the Fender sound system.
I did buy an Android nav system... everything works except there's no sound. I assume it's because the aftermarket harness doesn't connect to the Fender amp/sub.
How did you make it work? I see other harnesses to add, like VWTO=01, and Idatalink Maestro. I'd love to keep the one I bought, but of course it needs to have working sound.
This is the unit I bought, and would appreciate help in getting this working...
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07G36B514/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks Howie


----------



## Maddmatt519 (Jun 26, 2021)

Any updates on getting the Fender Amp to turn on with joying head unit?


----------

